# 1/2 gallon Wilson Distilling Co.



## the ham man (Jul 9, 2011)

I dug this Wilson Distilling Co. about a year ago and wanted to know where it was from and how much it's worth. I have never seen a whiskey this big before. Thanks, Joey.


----------



## the ham man (Jul 9, 2011)

the whole thing


----------



## the ham man (Jul 9, 2011)

here is it compared to a quart milk


----------



## botlguy (Jul 9, 2011)

Because of the FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS embossing the bottle was made and used Post prohibition - Pre 1964. Despite it's unusual size I suspect the collector interest is quite limited and therefor the value is minimal, $5.00 or less.


----------



## the ham man (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Jim. I knew it wouldn't be worth very much just because it wasn't old. Still I had my hopes up[].


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 9, 2011)

You might be surprised. Wilson being a fairly common name, there have always been bidders on their labeled stuff. I am a huge fan of their labels and I know other's are too. I  sold a labeled pint from the 50s for 16 or so. Their minis are always good to me as well.


----------



## madman (Jul 9, 2011)

joey  thats a cool bottle whats the date on the bottom? very nice for a federal law bottle! i think its worth more than 5 bucks!


----------



## the ham man (Jul 9, 2011)

The date is 1942. Joey


----------

